# E-reader newbie, and I'm torn on which one I want



## azgal33 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been back and forth on the Kindle and Nook, for the past two months. I just can't decide which one I want. I've got a great library system, and haven't purchased a book to read in years. The online library is great as well (overdrive). When I heard the Nook was compatible with it, that weighed on my decision heavily. However, part of me is still considering the Kindle.

Hubby got me the Kindle for Christmas, thinking I said it worked with the library.  It's still under the tree, unopened, because I can't decide! LOL I've been googling all weekend as I heard rumors that you can convert the library books to work on Kindle. However, I haven't come across anything that was solid enough as an answer, to make me rip open the Kindle. 

Anyone have any suggestions or guidance?  TIA!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

My limited experience with converting for the Kindle hasn't been brilliant. So if you have lots of books that work with the Nook but only "maybe" with the Kindle, the Nook might be a better choice.

That being said, I do love my Kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

There are so many free and very inexpensive books available for the Kindle than I will ever be able to read in my life time. That being said, library books will not work well with the Kindle in the foreseeable future. If that is important to you, the Kindle may not be what you want.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you really want to take advantage of your library, the Kindle is not the best choice. I have both a nook and a Sony that I use for library books, and both work well.

If you can afford both, I say keep the Kindle, and pick up a nook or Sony in the future. The Kindle is a great device, and there are indeed a lot of very inexpensive and free books available. There are certainly a lot more books available from Amazon for the Kindle than you will find available at your library.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to agree with other posters--if library borrowing is a key factor, go with the Nook. If you're still undecided, I wrote a nice point-by-point ereader comparison for BellaOnline.com a couple weeks ago. It may point out some features you hadn't thought about.

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Since this is a Kindle forum, you may not get unbiased advice here!  

I like the Kindle, but have to concede the point about library books if that is truly critical to you.  If you're going with B&N anyway, I would point out that the Nook Color looks very very cool!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi azgal33, welcome to Kindle Boards!  

You have until the end of January to return the Kindle and get a full refund.

I recommend looking into the libraries you will check eBooks out of and see if they have the selection that you want.  Personally, I love the idea of library books but when I looked at the selection of library eBooks available to me, they didn't have enough books that I want to read.  When I took library books out of the equation, it was easy for me to decide on a Kindle as my eReader.  

If you do decide you need library books, check out the Sony eReaders as well.  If a Best Buy is near you, you can compare the eReaders there.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Personally, I love the idea of library books but when I looked at the selection of library eBooks available to me, they didn't have enough books that I want to read. When I took library books out of the equation, it was easy for me to decide on a Kindle as my eReader.
> 
> If you do decide you need library books, check out the Sony eReaders as well. If a Best Buy is near you, you can compare the eReaders there.


I agree. My library has limited choices. Much of what they have is not the type of books I like to read. My library only has one copy of the book and there is always a long waiting list of people waiting to check out the ebook.

I saw the Sony Pocket Reader in person at a Best Buy this weekend and was amazed at how light weight it was and it does library books too. Consider keeping the Kindle and picking up the Sony as a second reader.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

The Kindle has a 30 day return policy, so I say open up the package and try it out.    That way you can see if you like it.  I love love love my Kindle.  I just got a Nook last week, and I have to say that hands down in terms of use, techonology, platform, etc. the Kindle is the winner in my opinion.  I have a Kindle 2.  Most functions on the Nook seem to require a few extra steps than the Kindle.  So going forward, when I buy an ebook, I will buy it in Kindle format and definitely not Nook format.  

As far as library usage, I would check out your library's overdrive system and see 1) how many ebooks they have that you want to read; and 2) experiment with the wait time -- i.e. put books on hold and see how long it takes to get them (if the wait time matters to you).  I bought a reburbished Nook b/c I am an avid library user and I have access to alot of ebooks.  I read about 15 books a month and I read about 12 library books a month, but lately I so prefer reading ebooks that I found myself returning the library books and buying the ebooks.  So for that reason alone I bought a Noo.  For example, through my local overdrive system, there are over 100 ebooks that I want to read.  I received my Nook last week and have already read 2 library books and I have 2 more waiting.  That being said, it does appear that the wait time for ebooks is longer than the wait time for paper books.  I should say that I live in a large urban area (a 'burb of Chicago), so I have access to two very large library systems (Chicago and Swan -- which is a conglomeration of 80 suburban libraries) and both of their overdrive library systems.  So I may be in an unique situation.  

Also, reading library books is not foreclosed when you have a Kindle, you just read them in paper format.    If I could only choose the Nook v. the Kindle, I would choose a Kindle but ..... that is just me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a nook but don't like it that much.  I use my Sony PRS-350 for library epub books.  I'm always happy to return to my Kindle 3 when I'm finished with a library ebook.  The display is simply better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you can afford both, I say keep the Kindle, and pick up a nook or Sony in the future. The Kindle is a great device, and there are indeed a lot of very inexpensive and free books available. There are certainly a lot more books available from Amazon for the Kindle than you will find available at your library.


I agree - having a Kindle and a nook or Sony is the best of both worlds. Kindle is (to me) definitely the best device, and you have access to Amazon's bookstore. A Sony or nook (and you can get used ones and refurbs for a very reasonable price - I got my daughters refurbed nooks for $79 each Thanksgiving Day) gives you access to library books and any free ePubs (I traded my Sony for a nook because I can put ePubs from Borders, Kobo, Sony, BooksAMillion on the nook, but can't put B&N books on a Sony). So I definitely have the best of both worlds - but I'm always happy to get back to my Kindle - it's definitely my preferred device.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have kindle. But cannot read BN format which is nook.  I wish there is either one e-reader or one format, so that we don't have such hassle. Good luck for whatever e-reader you guys have.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a kindle and a Sony pocket reader. It's pretty awesome as far as accessibility. I can't use Barnes and noble, but I can find everything elsewhere anyways.  The Sony cost me $125, but I've already checked out the Amazon equivalent of $42 worth of library books since purchasing it.

senta from my android using tapatalk


----------



## KarenLeeField (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an iPod Touch with a Kindle app.  It does the job just fine.  In fact, I love it as the device is small enough to shove in a pocket and, although the screen is small, I never experience eye strain when using it.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Of all my readers, the nook was the major mistake.  The dictionary is a pain to use, everything takes too many steps.  That silly little touch screen is not easy to use to navigate.  Can you tell I am not happy with it?  I prefer the new Kindle and use the Sony for my library books.  As for the color nook,  I think it costs too much for what it is.
As for Overdrive Library ebooks, check your system.  Ours has doubled the amount of eBooks this year.  My daughter's library has added over 3,000 ebooks in the last three months.
If your library is very limited, you can join the Philadelphia Free Library for $15 per year for out of area residents and they have about 3,500 eBooks right now and are adding more all the time. 

If you don't have money to buy books, then the best choice for you is the Sony and using library books, but you will have to load them on the Sony with your computer.


----------



## G J Lau (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and to e-readers in general so I hesitate to jump in . . . but that said, didn't I read that some Kindle readers support PDF. My library has pdf versions of books available. Might that not be something to check out? I have a Nook, which I am quite happy with, but I probably would have been just as happy with a Kindle. I feel picking any device is more a process of deciding which shortcomings you are most comfortable living with.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

G J Lau said:


> I'm new to the forum and to e-readers in general so I hesitate to jump in . . . but that said, didn't I read that some Kindle readers support PDF.


The newer Kindles do support PDF, but they don't support Adobe Digital Editions, or Adobe DRM, which is what the libraries use for DRM protection on borrowed books. ADE allows them to expire your checkout, and also to keep track of lending.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have 3 e-readers (Nook, Kindle3 & Sony350) & I have to be honest my Sony PRS-350 is my favorite. It will download library books for you. & you can become a member of other library systems if yours isn't the best. You will have to pay a fee but I believe the Philadelphia system is only $25 for a year I believe.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pomtroll said:


> *I have 3 e-readers (Nook, Kindle3 & Sony350) & I have to be honest my Sony PRS-350 is my favorite. It will download library books for you. & you can become a member of other library systems if yours isn't the best. You will have to pay a fee but I believe the Philadelphia system is only $25 for a year I believe.*


Actually the Free Library of Philadelphia is only $15/year. Pays for itself very quickly!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I love my Sony Touch. The Sony Reader Store has been offering some free ebooks and I've also gotten other free and inexpensive books from various sites. I like that it can read my PDF and Word newsletters from different organizations that I belong to, as I dread reading them on the computer and I don't like wasting my printer ink on hard copies. I also just took out my first library book for the Sony, which was easy to do. Not a whole lot of selection from my library system -- nearly every ebook had a wait list, but I expect that the supply will increase in the future. The Sony store does seem more expensive than Amazon though, so I'm also thinking about getting a Kindle to take advantage of more bargain ebooks.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an Aluratek Libre, which was really cheap--$100 last year--it's probably cheaper now. It reads everything from epub to mobi to txt to pdf to rtf docs. The only annoying bit is trying to read DRM enabled Kindle books on it. (I can't unless I crack it.) Of course, it doesn't have wireless on it or anything, so you can't buy books on the device. You have to download them to your computer and then transfer them. For everything except Amazon, that's a pretty easy process however. 

Anyway, I love it and thought I'd share that there are other options out there besides the big guys.


----------

